# paying for supporting membership



## Live True (Apr 9, 2009)

Bob, 
I'm really interested in becoming a supporting member...but I am not a big fan of paypal. The box notes to choose your preferred payment method, but it only lists paypal.....are there other methods?  you can PM me if you'd like.  Thanks!
Shana


----------



## MJS (Apr 9, 2009)

Live True said:


> Bob,
> I'm really interested in becoming a supporting member...but I am not a big fan of paypal. The box notes to choose your preferred payment method, but it only lists paypal.....are there other methods? you can PM me if you'd like. Thanks!
> Shana


 
Hi Shana,

You can view this link. You can mail a check to Bob, with the address that is listed there. 

Mike


----------



## Live True (Apr 9, 2009)

AWESOME, doing it today! Thanks Mike!


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for providing an alternative to paypal!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 9, 2009)

Paypal lets me do automatic renewals, and handle credit cards, but I can also take checks or money orders, as long as they are in US funds.  


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If            you don't have a PayPal account, you may send a check or money order            to:*[/FONT]
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MartialTalk.com            c/o SilverStar WebDesigns Inc.
          P.O. Box 1372
          Buffalo, NY 14220*[/FONT]
         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Please            make the check or money order out to *Bob Hubbard*            and please be certain to include your MartialTalk username so that I can adjust your account.[/FONT]


----------



## Kacey (Apr 11, 2009)

I renewed mine today - without using my PayPal account; I clicked on the "PayPal" icon, and was taken to a screen where I could pay directly with a credit card.  It's been so long since I used my PayPal account that I had to reset it anyway - although I was a bit surprised when it told me I had money in it, and wanted to know if I wanted to use that instead.  How about that - a nickel I'd forgotten!


----------

